# 41 Autocycle



## rigid76 (Jan 27, 2015)

Waiting on a couple parts then it will be put back together.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 27, 2015)

Look forward to seeing it together. Rob.


----------



## rigid76 (Jan 31, 2015)

Well she's back together, cleaned and packed bearings, wire brushed bolt threads and greased, sanded rust from inside of rims, trued wheels, etc. 
But did not touch the outside paint or chrome, call me weird but I like them this way.  Haven't wrenched on an old bike in about 25 years, it was fun!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 31, 2015)

you can call me weird too, I like the way that looks! Great bike....


----------



## Dave K (Jan 31, 2015)

Wow that is a great bike!!!   Good job with the clean up.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 1, 2015)

Really nice.  I like the black and cream ones.  Beautiful Royal badge.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 1, 2015)

I love them like this, an old bike that looks it's age. Really beautiful. Thanks for posting pics. Rob.


----------

